# Field-Champion-Sired Yellow Lab Puppies



## Gordon Miner (May 12, 2009)

Don't buy a puppy from a backyard breeder! Don't pay $300 for a puppy of this quality to be flown to you from elsewhere. Come and pick your puppy personally.

Sire: http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=14448

Dam: http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=100571

Parents are health-tested. Puppies hips and eyes are guaranteed.

Dew claws removed, first shots, dewormed.

Only two males remaining. Whelped on January 12th. Ready to go home now!

$1000


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I wish I had my taxes back! Good looking pups.


----------

